# hey jpollman



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi there,

I have a couple sweatshirts that I made pretty much for my own use and to test out the heat transfer vinyl I bought about a year ago. I just bought a plain white sweatshirt and then cut out one of the M-S design decals that I've been producing. I ironed it on and it worked great. I've worn and washed that thing for a year and it's been washed probably 40-50 times and the design looks as good as the day I applied it. I contacted Steve about it but he already has a supplier for M-S wear so I just dropped it. Besides, I can't really get into stocking and supplying sweatshirts/T-shirts and such. It would just cost too much with the different size issues and such. 

At this point that's where it stands. If some time down the road Steve wanted to try it out I may be able to offer the M-S decals in iron-on form and just send them out and have you apply them yourself to a shirt that you provide. But we'll cross that bridge when we come to it if Steve thinks that he'd like to give it a try.

Thanks!

John


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

well it came today! bummer is that i was working till 10pm tonight... ill afix it tomorrow if i have the chance... the next few days are gunna be BUISY for me. i gotta go to the airport twice tomorrow to pick up two diffrent families members at two way diffrent times... and find time to catch my red wings.:lol: maybe jpoll can pm me instructions otherwise hopefully i can find a half hour in my free shuttleing from the airport to get it done.:lol: its sweet AND HUGE! thanks jpoll


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

cant wait to see the pic... might have to get one.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I need 1 or 2:help:

Joe


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'll take some time later this morning to send you a PM Neil. It's not hard. I'll just let you know how to do it and you can get it done whenever you have time. 

I too am looking forward to the results.

John


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

Come on - I have to see if I have to buy a new shanty just so I can put one of these on. (right now I just have a few of the nylon/plastic ones)


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ok I just sent Neil a PM with the directions to apply the decal to his shanty. I wish I had a shanty to try it on but I don't. But I just had an idea. I do have a light blue wind breaker that is a very light 100% nylon shell. I'm going to do up a decal and try to apply it to that jacket. If it works on that, I'm sure it would probably work on just about any shanty material out there. I'll report shortly.

Stay tuned.....  

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Good news!!!

I just did a test run on a windbreaker that I have and it worked great. It is a very light weight blue 100% nylon shell with a cotton sweatshirt like lining. This decal I cut at a 10" diameter instead of the 8" XL size that I do for the regular decals. I could actually do a 12" diameter easily because this heat transfer vinyl that I have is 15" wide. 

I was concerned that the heat of the iron may melt the nylon but it wasn't a problem. I just used a pillow case between the decal and the iron and everything went fine. I had my iron set on its highest setting and it didn't damage the nylon at all. The decal appears to have adhered very well and I think it should probably work fine on even the lightest of the nylon materials that they use for shanties these days. 

Below is a picture of what it looks like. There appears to be some interest in this. Why don't any of you out there that are interested in this reply and let me know. If there is enough interest I'll come up with a price and we can go from there. 

Here's the picture....


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

That looks great John. I'm definitely interested.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

I will order one John if you do sell them.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey let me know price I want one! Like I said at the meet n greet, if it works I'll get one!

Thanks John.....and Merry CHRISTmas to you and yours.


----------



## Buzzy (Dec 18, 2002)

If that decal will stay attached to the Fish Trap, I am interested. That looks cool!  Can you do different colors?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It should stay on just fine. I'm probably going to offer it in white or yellow. There are lots of colors available but the material is pretty expensive so I can't afford to stock a bunch of colors for the small number of these that I may end up doing. 

I'll keep you posted when it gets closer to production if it gets that far.

Thanks!

John


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

mark me down for at least 2 but may want 4 1 for each side of the traps


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ill get to it first thing tomorrow i hope:lol: i just got hom from family x mas party 1 of 4 this weekend:SHOCKED: :lol:


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

i like that also but maybe a fish in the center insted of a dear


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

bigbob said:


> i like that also but maybe a fish in the center insted of a dear


Bob,

The deer design is just what I decided to use for the test design on my windbreaker. They will be available in any of the thirty designs of the M-S decals. I'm assuming that most of them will be ordered in perch, wallleye, pike, etc.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Looks great John. I am also interested if their is enough demand to offer them for sale.....


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

bad400man said:


> mark me down for at least 2 but may want 4 1 for each side of the traps


Same here.


----------



## T4HALO (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll take a couple. Hope you decide to do this. It looked great.


----------

